# Making a catamaran mast base



## Norppu (Jun 19, 2021)

My friend needs a base for the mast of his catamaran.
The base is constructed from three pieces of stainless steel tubing.
In addition there will be three rollers for the rigging ropes and a swivel piece for the mast bottom pin.

The video has hand written subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------

